# Out of GPU3 WU´s again?



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2010)

The server seems to be fine but I can't connect to it. Am I the only one?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 20, 2010)

no me too

however gpu2 is going fine


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Not the only one, they're reporting it all over OCN...my GTS450 is sitting idle ATM


----------

